# Bride Super Seat Rail (Driver Side)



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Drivers Side Bride Sliding adjustable Seat rail/mounts from a Nissan Pulsar GTiR (RNN14) has been modified to fit on a B13 (all 4 holes/mounts which connect to the chassis of the car have been widened outward about .5 inch). A friend tried fitting this on his B14 and only 3 holes lined up, the right front leg hole needs to be cut and moved/welded about 1-1.5 inch to the right to line up. 

i purchased this originally from JSPEC and from what sam has told me this has also been test fitted on a G20 and fits perfectly.

$100 + shipping (prefer someone in SoCal for pick-up)

Tevs
714-939-2674 wk. 8:30-4:30PM
714-458-5435 cel.
714-484-0325 hm.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

what kinda seat is the rail for?


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

From what sources tell me Sparco buckets and of course Bride Seats  

Tevs


----------

